# My EA was also true love but my husband is also my true love.



## MsLonely

My EA lasted for 3 years. 
I didn't process EA to PA in those 3 years not because I wasn't given a chance by the OM. Simply because I was in love and I wasn't just looking for fun from sex with the OM.
There's a very difficult moment my marriage was in a big trouble. My hubby and me were on the verge of getting divorced and we were giving up. At that moment, I accidentally crushed on the OM. 
I kept praying to God for direction. God wanted me to stay with my husband, at that moment my husband really sucked, but I listened to God to postpone the meeting up with the OM.
After 3 years, I understand I have been blessed with the best spouse by God. My husband is a totally different man now.
As for the OM, I had to let him go for my husband although I do love him no less.
I know in this life, I will stay with my husband and love him till the end.
So EA isn't a simple affair. It can be more difficult for a woman to handle if she's in love with the OM.
The husband has to husband up, working ten times harder to prove to her that he is also her true love.


----------



## Jellybeans

I agree EAs are not simple at all. 

And I'm glad to hear you and your hub worked it out.


----------



## MsLonely

Secrets beween the couple? Sometimes we're too much bothered after knowing some secrets from the spouse, especially the EA, PA is the top secret, which only few spouses are able to remain calm and loving to resolve it. 

When I discovered my husband's top secret, dating a woman, bringing her to fancy restaurants, wooing her and crazy in love with her. I was shocked and sad. I clearly knew we did have many bugging issues for a long time already, but It was hard to believe how serious the actual situation marriage had hit. To make it short, The reason for his affair was he didn't feel loved and respected by me... conclusion was we wanted save the marriage but things got more difficult than expected for me to handle, because from that moment, my EA started its 3 year journey... 
Now when I looked back my husband's "Secrets" and then my struggles for the OM... The process of saving the marriage had been dramatic... but the marriage is saved and safe. "SECRETS" are bothering and hurting no more.
Those were tests and obstacles that a marriage must go through. How true the love your marriage is?
When you and your spouse overcome those impossible difficulties, you will then find true happiness!
Thanks to "secrets" so the couple begin to work on the marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely

Many loyal spouses wonder to know after the spouse stopped cheating, what's next? How strong the love they can get back from the cheating spouse? How about the om/ow? My little advice: Don't ask, don't hesitate, don't calculate, don't wonder... Those only waste your life time with your spouse.
Nothing is eternal in this life.
Grasp the most beautiful moment whenever you can with your spouse.
When it's time to say good bye, she/he, will be gone forever, the feelings of love, will fade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely

Don't push and don't rush because there's a time for you to say goodbye to your loved one in your life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely

Whenever I think about my husband's life has an ending day which I don't know when, but it frightens me. 
Life is too short to resent.
Your spouse still has pulse and kicking is the most important thing, isn't it?
Otherwise, who should you argue with?


----------



## Jellybeans

You guys are really lucky to have worked it out. Infidelity is not something that my husband and I were able to work past.


----------

